

Three Best Online Image Editors - ChromebookHQ
http://www.chromebookhq.com/three-best-online-image-editors-making-the-switch-to-a-chromebook/
Editing images on a Chromebook is totally possible with these three awesome online image editing tools. You didn't think your Chromebook could do it.
======
jsavimbi
> it is totally possible to move your image editing online

That's insane from both a time and horsepower standpoint. Online image editors
are one-use fringe case stops of convenience.

